# stupid question??



## Cklein543 (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry if this is silly but...whats the difference between a civil service department and non civil service department?


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

Civil service dept. means you have to take the state entry level exam. when that dept wants to hire they call for a list and depending on several things you can get called for an interview, depending on where you fall on that list. non-civil service means that it is up to the dept on how they want to higher people. either through their own dept. exam or through applications. for non- civil service you have no protection and could be fired for any reason. also, you can not transfer from a non-civil service dept to a civil service dept.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> for non- civil service you have no protection and could be fired for any reason.


Really, read up on some case laws. Non-Civil Service PDs also have the same unions as Civil Service PDs.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

After your initial term of appointment, you cannot be denied re-appointment without cause. This is by statute, regardless of whether or not you are civil service or not. The only protection that you have via civil service is the right to a civil service appeal regarding disciplinary actions. Most non-civil service towns have an appeals process spelled out in their respective collective bargaining agreements. The only advantage civil service gives is that the hearings are conducted in front of the civil service commission, not a local personnel board who may be influenced politically at the local level.


----------

